# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Ooglidcorrectie met laser voor vluggere genezing

## FRANCOIS580

*Ooglidcorrectie met laser voor vluggere genezing 
*
We tonen steeds meer aandacht voor onze gezondheid en lichamelijke conditie. We doen dan ook al het mogelijke om er zo lang mogelijk jong uit te zien. Schoonheidschirurgie nam de laatste jaren dan ook een geweldige vlucht. Ooglidcorrecties zijn daarbij de meest uitgevoerde schoonheidsoperatie. Met deze ingreep wil men ouderdomsrimpels en/of kraaienpootjes rond de ogen, wallen en overhangende vetlagen verwijderen. Lange tijd werd deze schoonheidsingreep uitgevoerd met het scalpel, maar nu maken plastische chirurgen ook gebruik van de laser. Hoe gaat men hierbij tewerk, en met welke resultaten mogen we verwachten vooraleer we tot een oogcorrectie beslissen? 

We proberen er zo lang mogelijk jong uit te zien, en zoeken dan ook alle mogelijke middelen om huidveroudering te stoppen. De zone rond onze oogleden zijn het gevoeligst voor het ontstaan van ouderdomsrimpels en kraaienpootjes. Deze zijn uiteraard het gevolg van ons verouderingsproces, waar we allemaal, vroeg of laat, mee worden geconfronteerd. Als gevolg van dit verouderingsproces zal de elasticiteit van de bindweefselvezels verminderen. Daardoor verliest in eerste instantie de huid rond onze ogen haar strakheid en elasticiteit. Zo raakt die uiteindelijk los van de onderhuid, en gaat verslappen.

*Vermoeidheid en hoofdpijn*
De bindweefseloverschotten die zo ontstaan houden het vetweefsel binnen onze oogkas, en worden slapper. Door dit proces gaat het vet uiteindelijk uitpuilen. En precies dit uitpuilende vet ontsierende wallen onder onze ogen. Dat kan in extreme gevallen resulteren in vermoeidheidsverschijnselen en zware hoofdpijn, omdat we noodgedwongen onze hoogleden en voorhoofd voortdurend moeten optrrekken.

*Rokers extra gevoelig*
Rimpels, kraaienpootjes en wallen onder de ogen komen in de ene familie meer voor dan in de andere. Bij hardnekkige rokers ontstaan deze ouderdomsverschijnselen al op jongere leeftijd. Om er ons jonger te laten uitzien, kunnen we onze toevlucht nemen tot facelifts, allerlei laserbehandelingen en inspuitingen. Een ooglidcorrectie levert echter het opvallendste resultaat op.

*Lasercorrectie eenvoudiger dan met scalpel*
Bij een ooglidcorrectie wordt de huid en de vorm van onze oogleden zoveel mogelijk aangepast. Om dit te realiseren heeft de chirurg de keuze tussen het scalpel of de laser. Zijn keuze is afhankelijk van de hoeveelheid huid en vetweefsel die hij moet verwijderen, én uiteraard ook van de wensen van de patiënt. Sommige chirurgen gebruiken hoofdzakelijk.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Voorlopig denk ik er niet aan om het te doen. Ik zeg niet nooit, maar mijn gevoel zegt nu dat ik geen oogcorrectie ga doen.

----------

